# Combat Arms furry clan?



## -Lucario- (Dec 27, 2008)

I could've sworn that I saw a furry clan on Combat Arms a month ago. I didn't think much of it till I became a furry just a few weeks ago. Does anyone know what the name of the clan was and if it still exists?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 27, 2008)

I wasn't even aware that there was a furry clan. I've been trying to make one but I quit playing


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it was Combat Furries. If it's the clan Nathiuz was in, if you mean that.

*EDIT* The clan was disbanded.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah I believe that was the clan. Pretty sure Nathiuz was the person I saw from the clan. Did it break up?


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Dec 27, 2008)

Read above edit. ^_^
And yeah, Nathiuz was from the clan


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 27, 2008)

Hmm, that's too bad. I think we should probably get another one up and running.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

what I learn of making clans, in some games...yea its alright to have a furry clan...and in some its just plain trying to make yaself a target.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 27, 2008)

Combat arms is riddled with so many hackers it's unplayable. Also, don't make a clan that is pro-furry. As stated above it makes you a target.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Im not saying the clan should have anything furry in the title. Im just saying if there is a casual clan that had the FA community in it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Im not saying the clan should have anything furry in the title. Im just saying if there is a casual clan that had the FA community in it.


-_-...my clan I had on a MMO long ago had nothing furry in the title, but since people LEARNED that the clan was only furries they attacked us till I was forced to disband.

A furry Only guild/clan is a bad idea you will be targeted


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm yeah I suppose. Only reason why I brought it up was because the buddy list feature in the game doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Jan 6, 2009)

i started one O_O nothing bad has happened yet :3


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Ew combat arms sucks ass. (I'm horrible at it and am in denial)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)

hyper-foxE3 said:


> i started one O_O nothing bad has happened yet :3


it depends game to gaime ya fool


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i pitty da fool


----------



## TehSean (Jan 8, 2009)

THIS GAME SUCKS.
MAP GLITCHES
WEAPON BALANCE
HACKS RAMPANTLY AVAILABLE


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

TehSean said:


> THIS GAME SUCKS.
> MAP GLITCHES
> WEAPON BALANCE
> HACKS RAMPANTLY AVAILABLE


 
Well it is F2P, what do you expect? The matches I've been in have been relatively clean.


----------



## Devil Dog (Apr 17, 2009)

the name is "Furry Militia" and can I join? :3


----------



## Seas (Apr 18, 2009)

On the EU department of the game , we have a furry clan (no suggestion in the name or description though), but we are slowly abandoning the game for better ones like CoD4 or TF2 .

Basically because of this:



TehSean said:


> THIS GAME SUCKS.
> MAP GLITCHES
> WEAPON BALANCE
> HACKS RAMPANTLY AVAILABLE



Also, the whole thing is basically about grinding to have enough money to sustain your loan-an-equipment.


----------



## TehSean (Apr 19, 2009)

This is what Combat Arms is really about
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFOgnvE-vM


----------

